# How many dogs do you own??



## SPS (Sep 14, 2008)

I am wondering how many dogs you own. I have 2 golden retrievers. They are so much fun and keep me going all day. Then at the end of the day have a nice rest. Do you have many dogs? Post pictures if you have taken any .


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

We have 2! Rex our GSD, and Baby our JRT!


----------



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

I own two and foster.


----------



## Katybud (Sep 8, 2008)

I have 6. 3 old aussies, 1 toy poodle,1 pug, 1 saint bernard


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I have 3: gsd/lab mix, lab/pit mix, and a corgi/queensland heeler/beagle/dachshund mix. And my roommate's dog, a pointer/border collie mix.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I have 2 of my own and then I pet sit in my home and foster also.


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I have 5 Dogs. 3 Great Danes Harley is a Harlequin female 11, Magnum is a Harlequin Male 3 1/2, Hemi is a Mantle female almost 2. We have a yellow Lab Buck who is 3 and a Boston Terrier female Chicken Pot Pie almost a year.


----------



## emerald520 (Sep 15, 2008)

*3 Dogs*

Hi All,

I'm new here. It's very interesting to read what all you guys have to say. We have 3 dogs and love them all equally.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I am currently owned currently by 2 JRT's....


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I am proudly owned by two American Pitbull Terriers. Mako is a male Blue Pit, 6 months old and China is a female Brindle pit, 10 months old. They love us and we love them!


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

*6 dogs 4 cats*

We have six dogs now.
Jade - 1/2 Chow 1/2 GSD, 6 years old
Moose - Newfie/black lab, 7 years
Abby - Black lab/pit?/something mix, 6 yrs. 
Gus - Yellow lab/Husky? almost 6
Mattie - Anatolian Shepherd/Akita/Chow, 5 yrs
Mr T - 1/2 Pit Bull 1/2 Boxer 5 years

Four cats of assorted colors!

You can see their photos in my photo album.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I haven't read the original post, but I thought that they asked to post pictures if we could. How come I was the only one?????????????????


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Same as my human child I do not post pictures of my family dogs or otherwise online, so there's my reason.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

To get personal, Why?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Because it's a public message board, photos can be stolen and there are crazy people out there. I don't post my address, phone number, or family pictures on anything that is open to the public, nowadays it's just too dangerous IMO. Personally I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> Because it's a public message board, photos can be stolen and there are crazy people out there. I don't post my address, phone number, or family pictures on anything that is open to the public, nowadays it's just too dangerous IMO. Personally I'd rather be safe than sorry.


True. There's a small group of women from Petfinders who were doing some really nasty things with photos posted on their forum. I posted a couple of my dogs and one made it's rounds through their own hateful little forums they made. They were bashing me and told everyone I fed my dogs Purina dog chow. As if it really cared what they thought I fed my dogs. They took photos of other PF members and their kids, and posted them on websites. Not a real nice bunch to deal with. A few of them were actually stalking people, posting the real names, addresses, phone numbers etc on their forum. They were calling employers and shelters, put some of us on DNA lists too. The police got involved since one woman went overboard with it and made threats. Petfinders never did anything to stop it, and it still goes on! Anyone who posts on Petfinders does at their own risk, and if they are on this forum, they'll do the exact same thing to the people here. 

But if they want to post my dogs photos, let them, no harm done. Are they going to steal my dogs identity and ruin their lives? Nope.

When I first saw your name here, I thought you were on the Petfinders forum too! If so, you know which group I'm talking about.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

domari said:


> True. There's a small group of women from Petfinders who were doing some really nasty things with photos posted on their forum. I posted a couple of my dogs and one made it's rounds through their own hateful little forums they made. They were bashing me and told everyone I fed my dogs Purina dog chow. As if it really cared what they thought I fed my dogs. They took photos of other PF members and their kids, and posted them on websites. Not a real nice bunch to deal with. A few of them were actually stalking people, posting the real names, addresses, phone numbers etc on their forum. They were calling employers and shelters, put some of us on DNA lists too. The police got involved since one woman went overboard with it and made threats. Petfinders never did anything to stop it, and it still goes on! Anyone who posts on Petfinders does at their own risk, and if they are on this forum, they'll do the exact same thing to the people here.
> 
> But if they want to post my dogs photos, let them, no harm done. Are they going to steal my dogs identity and ruin their lives? Nope.
> 
> When I first saw your name here, I thought you were on the Petfinders forum too! If so, you know which group I'm talking about.


If that's directed at me I didn't even know Petfinder had a forum so nope that's not me and I have NO idea what group you're talking about since I didn't know they existed until 30 seconds ago LoL.

Personally I treat my dog's identities as my child, can someone steal his identity from a picture? Of course not, but regardless I don't want my son's, my dog's or anyone else I know pictures posted on the net without my permission. People may find out where you live and identify you by the dog you're walking or whatever, it's simply another tool and means by which to identify someone and since, as you pointed out with a real life scenario, the internet isn't such a nice place at times, I prefer to keep personal photos just that...personal. Or at least choose who I share them with and not the entire world.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

WOW! I just didn't realize! I guess it maybe is because my dogs are just family pets, and I don't breed, or show, that I never paid attention.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> If that's directed at me I didn't even know Petfinder had a forum so nope that's not me and I have NO idea what group you're talking about since I didn't know they existed until 30 seconds ago LoL.
> 
> Personally I treat my dog's identities as my child, can someone steal his identity from a picture? Of course not, but regardless I don't want my son's, my dog's or anyone else I know pictures posted on the net without my permission. People may find out where you live and identify you by the dog you're walking or whatever, it's simply another tool and means by which to identify someone and since, as you pointed out with a real life scenario, the internet isn't such a nice place at times, I prefer to keep personal photos just that...personal. Or at least choose who I share them with and not the entire world.


There's someone on PF that uses a nickname very similar to yours but it's not an uncommon nickname. I know a boxermommy who's local to me too. So when I first saw your name here, I wondered if you posted there too. Since you don't, then you don't know of the mess that went on there a couple years ago. 

I'd never post my kids pictures here, or mine, but I don't mind sharing my dogs.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> WOW! I just didn't realize! I guess it maybe is because my dogs are just family pets, and I don't breed, or show, that I never paid attention.


I don't breed or show either, my dogs are rescues and just family pets.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

domari said:


> There's someone on PF that uses a nickname very similar to yours but it's not an uncommon nickname. I know a boxermommy who's local to me too. So when I first saw your name here, I wondered if you posted there too. Since you don't, then you don't know of the mess that went on there a couple years ago.
> 
> I'd never post my kids pictures here, or mine, but I don't mind sharing my dogs.


I guess my "real life" experience that really wasn't bad but made me realize, was that I posted my dog's pics on a local forum that's for my town once, and someone actually recognized me when I was walking one of my dogs from my dog's pic. I didn't care as I know many of the people on the forum in real life since it's for my town, but it just made me realize how much people pay attention to stuff like that and if someone wanted to find me or my son or husband and our pet's pictures are posted that's a way to find someone too as they can recognize you by the pet you are walking. So in my case it wasn't bad, however it could've been and I stopped after that.


----------



## Luvmypups (Jul 3, 2008)

I have 2 boxers, a golden mix, and a great dane.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi! I have 3 dogs:

Stella Agnes (7 year old Blenheim Cavalier King Charles Spaniel)
Lucy Mae (7 year old Poodle/Brittany/Chihuahua mix)
Desi Ray (5 year old Shih-tzu/Poodle mix)

and 2 cats:

Princess Di (3 year old Tortoise Shell)
Smokey Jo (18 year old Black American Shorthair)


----------



## Snowrider25 (Oct 10, 2008)

We have 2 Siberian Huskies.

Loki (male)
Freya (female)


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello,

Currently I have two dogs --- a male Yellow Lab and a female Shepherd cross --- both rescued.

Also currently have a pair of rabbits and a trio of guinea pigs, all of which were rescued.

Previously, I had a female Greyhound that I adopted when she was 9 years old. She came straight from the racetrack breeding farm, and passed away less than a year later. Also I previously adopted a 5 year old female purebred Chocolate Lab that passed away from diabetic complications.

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone, and I give thanks for the unconditional love of my pets.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

We have three yorkies. Cooper (1 year male) Cali (11 months female) and Chloe (6 months female) They are the most pampered and spoiled babies ever!!


----------



## a&gxo (Oct 29, 2008)

we have 2 yorkie girls here!
Avery is 1 year 7months and Gemma is 7months old! :smile:


----------



## a&gxo (Oct 29, 2008)

Luvmypups said:


> I have 2 boxers, a golden mix, and a great dane.


i LOVE boxers and great danes!! would love to have one of each, as well.. one day! :wink: my mom has a boxer mix.. my sisinlaw has a boxer, along with 2 of my good friends! we had a boxer, when i was younger! a friend of mine has a great dane and my dad had one when he was a kid! they are both just the best... :smile: i would LOVE to see pictures of your babies!! :biggrin:


----------



## beachgirl (Dec 3, 2008)

I have an only child:wink: She's a 12 year old aussie mix and a sweetheart:smile:


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I guess I better repost on here! I now have three doggies!!! We just got Duckie last Saturday and he had a little trouble adjusting to the new environment. But he's doing great now and I'm sure he'll be chewing up my things in no time =D


----------



## tthrdg2 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello, I have two dogs king german shepherd & pomeranian im working on my 3rd pup Akita


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

I may have already replied to this thread ...but if not here it goes...3 dogs...(Doberman, shih tzu and tea cup yorkie)..


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

3 dogs here. Female black Lab, female Border Collie, male Walker Coonhound.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We own two and are bringing in our third in early 2013. 

Dude is my almost 9 year old (in November) smooth collie and Buck is my 17 month old bluetick coonhound. Dude is my calm, mellow guy and Buck is my always eager and ready to go pup. 

Dog #3 will be a dark colored (hopefully black), hairless, standard xoloitzcuintli. He will be joining our home depending on when his breeder has a litter.

ETA: Dude is in my profile picture and Buck is in my sig pic.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I am owned by two dogs  

Murph is a 3 yr old French bulldog and Abigail is a 3 year old god-knows-what mix from Arkansas


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

@ mEGGELS...Your French Bulldog just has a certain look about him ...I dont Know what it is...but everytime I see your post or his pick...I stare at him...GREAT LOOKING DOG!!!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have 3 dogs 
Babs 12 year old female Pit Bull ..... rescued
Max 4 year old male Pit Bull ...... rescued
Macy 12 year old female Pit Bull...... rescued


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I have four. Three Australian Shepherds and one hound mix.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a 1 year old female Jack Russell Terrier and an almost 1 year old male Toy Fox Terrier. I just saw where my TFT's breeder is trying to rehome his brother and I am trying not to get a 3rd dog!!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> We own two and are bringing in our third in early 2013.
> 
> Dude is my almost 9 year old (in November) smooth collie and Buck is my 17 month old bluetick coonhound. Dude is my calm, mellow guy and Buck is my always eager and ready to go pup.
> 
> ...


Buck and Emma are the same age! What is Buck's b-day?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

nupe said:


> @ mEGGELS...Your French Bulldog just has a certain look about him ...I dont Know what it is...but everytime I see your post or his pick...I stare at him...GREAT LOOKING DOG!!!


Haha thank you. He's very expressive and pretty handsome too  he's a Pretty good example of the breed standard, minus some small faults  he was shown as a puppy and did well, I almost wish I had kept him intact so I could show him for fun but he was a nightmare when he was intact lol


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I have three dogs!

Our 2 year old sheltie, Bishop:









A 1 year old Italian greyhound, Tessie:









A 3 year old Italian greyhound, Josie- she's the redder girl:









And a couple more pics!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I have the dogs listed in my signature.

 Maddie and Potsie

 Dempsey


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I have 2 

Harvey is a 18 month staffordshire bull terrier 
Chance is 2.5 year american bulldog whos a rescue


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Apparently I never posted on this thread!

We have 3 currently and may be adding another early 2013.

Mikey our 9 year old heeler mix








Sprocket the 3 year old long coated Chihuahua









Gunner the rescue bully breed who is about 18 months old.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar my main man! hes gonna be 2 years old Oct 11th

















Sadie who came from a bad situation, used as a puppy machine she is 4 years old

















And my newest addition Chimera who comes from a good breeder and is 14 weeks old


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Buck and Emma are the same age! What is Buck's b-day?


Buck was born on March 31, 2011


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Buck was born on March 31, 2011


OMG so was Emma!!!! That is so cool. LOL


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I have three boxers Annie (7) Nalah (5) and Tucker (1)


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Buck was born on March 31, 2011





lovemydogsalways said:


> OMG so was Emma!!!! That is so cool. LOL


And Gunner was born April 1st 2011! Too bad we don't live closer, we could have a big birthday party! :biggrin:


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I have three.

Neeko, my 2.5 year old princess









Bruce, my almost 3 year old lovable jerk









Faolan, my recently acquired approximately 11 month old little boy. 









I need to move some pics to photobucket. Faolan looks so serious.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

One - our shih tzu. We do board small dogs and I have fostered some. My dog really is an only dogchild - she gets depressed if another dog is here more than a week.
And my husband... that doesn't count, does it?


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

There are three dogs in my house, but only one is actually mine.









Sasha on the left and Juneau in the middle are the family dogs. They are Border Collie x Labrador Retrievers, sisters from the same litter, seven years old. Conker the Shiba Inu is on the right, just over two years. That one is mine.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have four, three Labs and an Aussie


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Neeko said:


> I have three.
> 
> Neeko, my 2.5 year old princess
> 
> ...


I love hybrids, just not sure they would be for me. The more wolf looking they are the better.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> And Gunner was born April 1st 2011! Too bad we don't live closer, we could have a big birthday party! :biggrin:


That would be really fun.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

3, sometimes it feels like 20.

Woof 4 year old Border Collie x Siberian Husky









Boone 4 year old Australian Cattle Dog x German Shepherd









Ranger 3 year old Labrador


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

Two little boy maltese  but oh.... the dogs I want..... German Shepherd, Standard poodle, Rottie, husky, yorkie, doberman, great dane...hmmm oh yea golden retriever.  I'll never have a house big enough. Ha! I doubt I'll ever be able to own half of those dogs but one can always dream


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

just one for now, an 18 month old Cardigan Welsh Corgi 
I am hoping to be able to convince my husband to get another larger dog..."but it'll help keep me safe!" 
but since he really doesn't like big dogs I might have to try working in another Corgi 

we'll see though, he's on the "instead of another dog, why not a kid?" track right now :/


----------



## london1003 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have 2 =) 
London-Almost 2 year old border collie/lab mix. She was found wandering the road at 12 weeks old with her mom and 2 brothers. She had tapeworms, so many flea bites her tummy was full of red bumps and needless to say was anemic from all the bites. Then she developed demodex mange and finally discovered an unknown bleeding disorder when she was spayed which required a blood transfusion. Now you would never know anything happened, she is perfect and full of boundless energy.

Alphi- 1 1/2 year old longhair chihuahua...who like to sleep on top of his big sister =)


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Currently 9 dogs here, but 3 leave on Saturday when my roommate moves out. So that leaves 6 and one of them will go with my Mom when she finds her new apartment. So that leaves me with 5. 

Roommate's Dogs

Copper- old fat Pomeranian returned from adopters a few weeks ago. She is going to take him and try to continue getting his weight down (lost 5 lbs in 2 weeks just by feeding him no table scraps!) and try to find a home with a retired person who wants a lap dog. 









Circe- Rat Terrier










Ripley- Amstaff











Mom's dog- actually mine, but since she moved in last month, he is with her constantly and she wants to take him when she moves into her new apartment. 

Rocky- French Bulldog










My pups

Casper- Dogo Argentino










Ronon- Greyhound










Keenan- Greyhound puppy










Jack- Boston Terrier









Pongo- JRTxAmerican Eskimo (will be 15 yrs old Oct 1 and health is starting to decline)


----------

